# GOTH mirror Skulls in Texas



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well my nephew came up to Illinois from TX and last night he stayed here and we did this mirror.

The mirror is 12" x 12" and was custom designed for the mirroring to be antiqued and the outer edges to look like an old world treasure map with the burnt edges. The pics suck compaired to how well the mirror came out. The artwork took 1.5 hours to weed out (that is just NUTS!!!)

Rob


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's pretty sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool man! That would be a great tat if your a hardcore Texan


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not trying to be an a** or anything but I just don't get the whole mirror thing!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the 70's


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All the head shops had them up behind the counter with Led Zepplin,Lynard Skynard,Aerosmith.... I'm just sayin.....


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Aaron,

Thats cool, you dont have to get it! I am definatly not asking you to buy them! Most people that I work for only have straight antiquing done, I just did one for a movie set and shipped it to Universal Pictures and I dont know how well you do painting but last year *excluding* my painting and faux business I grossed $109K in mirrors. I have absolutley no compition, I get 5-10 calls a day and land many of those. So to be quite honest I dont want you to get it I just wanted to show pics of what I do...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! a little touchy!!! I was not saying that it wasn't beautiful work, I'm just stating an opinion.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think Foil was offended


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Oops... Aaron sorry if I sounded like I was offended, as I definatly am not! Good or bad I always welcome comments, some comments help me to try other things. Everybody has there own opinion and that is perfectly fine with me. I was just saying that I know it is not for everyone and I wasn't looking to teach a class on how to do it just showing what I do. After 22 years of owning my own painting company and just beating my head against a wall with compitition I have a niche that no one stops me from making a fair living for the work that I do.

I have visited your site and it is very nice and I used to be in areas where you were at in Tampa, St Pete and Clearwater and I even think I did a mirror job in a house where your company was at.

To be honest I get sick and tired of doing staight paint, faux finishing has become almost a joke as each day there are another 20-50 (so called pros) pushed into the profession without even a background in painting. I have wanted to do mirrors for about 10 years, 8 years ago I added it to my portfolio and since then it has boomed to almost the only thing that I do and I do it from my basement and 1000 sf garage. People come to me, tell me what they want and then arrange pick up. I only go into the field to make templates, and for meetings with designers.

Trust me when I say I wont take offense to anything as I am content with doing this, I just like to share what I do and be part of the board.

Rob


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like that mirror. I would think that there would be a market for that genre of mirrors. Any metal head Texan would be down with it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good stuff Rob:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is awesome that you would do this type of work too :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

I truly love your mirror posts. Not just because they're cool and you share your techniques but also because of the whole entrepreneurial idea of it. It's very inspiring to have someone share their artistic business ideas with their fellow painters. It shows those who sometimes have tunnel vision that there's literally billions of untouched markets, things we could do with our artistic talents besides interior/exterior painting. Just wanted to let you know FoilEffects. Please keep up the good work. By the way, I'm thinking about using some type of mirror effect on the rear/side view mirrors of an old hot rod I'm building, have you ever done anything like that for automotive? Let me know. I'll know who to order from when I get that far along. I sure bet there's a market in that.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Tony,

Yes of course I do auto mirror! I can add anything you want to a mirror. There really is no limits to what you can do with most things as long as you can imagine it! I dream stuff up all the time and feel a need to jump right in and try it to see if it is possible. I have about 100 samples of different things that I have done to mirrors that prior to me doing it I had never seen before.

In all fairness to Aaron, my wife too sometimes says that some of the stuff looks like something from a carnival! LOL
Even so you cant buy that stuff anymore and most of it was tossed and I get requests for all types of things.

KISS is one of the most popular requests!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What were those old carnival/headshop mirrors used for anyway?????


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

You would have to google headshop but the carnival mirrors were given away back in the 70's as a prize that you could win for certain games such as balloon burst. Now those mirrors are just collectable.

Rob


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

You do some nice work! :notworthy: Thinking maybe a guy (me) needs to add a product line!:blink:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I like the skully mirror!
Awesome impact!
and I have NO deathwish.


----------

